# Resetting Exo Terra Digital Hygrometer



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heya

Right , was about to buy a new one of these , because mine reads a constant 42% , used it last year fine , it's been in the same place untouched for a year , now I go to use it it seems the reading is stuck .

Anyway , I noticed that the min/max values are also at 42% so if that's the case then the main reading won't go over 42% is that right . I even tried the probe in a jug of water , you can't get any more humid than that 

I have tried allsorts to reset it even removing and putting in a new battery but to no avail , I've held the button down on the main reading , the min and the max reading but nothing , anyone know how to reset these or even change the max settings ?

otherwise have to buy another :devil:

Cheers .


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

All sorted thanks , nothing to see here


----------

